# Lake Simcoe



## Flipnrip (Dec 14, 2011)

Has anyone fished here this winter? Would like to try next winter for perch. Any recommendations on outfitters. Any help would be great.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Check out the "out of state" section in the ice fishing section - lots of reading on Simcoe and guys are still going out.

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forums/out-of-state-ice-fishing.220/


----------



## FSZ (Jan 3, 2015)

I went this year fished jan 23 and 24. Three of us came back with about 110, with 50% of those 8 1/2 to 9, 40% 9-10. Remained 10% over 10". Not very good at all by simcoe standards, but we still had fun and will be going back. 

The previous 3 years in a row my father fished two days each year with a buddy and did much better, basically limiting out all 3 years without keeping anything under 10. He has had several 26"-30" double headers those years (for example, two 14" perch = 28" double header). However, he had that success in late february-early march.

We used mitchells huts this year very satisfied - you get a 9 hour trip dock to dock and bait is included.

To be honest, there is so much competition most of the hut operators are very comparable on price and service. Huts are all 9'x9' and heated with a propane cooking stove so you can cook a hot lunch if you want.

It boils down to where you want to fish and where you want to stay. We fished out of beaverton but had to drive 25 minutes to get to a decent hotel. Some of the port citties especially on the north end have better accomodations. 

Good luck if you try its a good way to get out in the winter.


----------



## Flipnrip (Dec 14, 2011)

FSZ said:


> I went this year fished jan 23 and 24. Three of us came back with about 110, with 50% of those 8 1/2 to 9, 40% 9-10. Remained 10% over 10". Not very good at all by simcoe standards, but we still had fun and will be going back.
> 
> The previous 3 years in a row my father fished two days each year with a buddy and did much better, basically limiting out all 3 years without keeping anything under 10. He has had several 26"-30" double headers those years (for example, two 14" perch = 28" double header). However, he had that success in late february-early march.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information 


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

